# E-brake (Rear brakes) sticking?



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

So recently I have noticed that my rear brakes after I release the e-brake and back-up or just simply drive off when I come to a stop the rear brakes sound like they are scraping the rotor or possibly getting stuck? It only happens for the first 5 minutes of drive time then it doesn't happen any more. I also don't notice any drag in the car when taking off, just when I stop it is a bad scraping sound, kinda like it's grinding the rotors. Are the rotors and such covered under warranty and has others experienced this problem? Car in question is a 2009 Jetta. Thanks.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: E-brake (Rear brakes) sticking? (SocoJoe)*

Didn't you get the FREE MAINTENANCE that VW is advertising? 
Take the car in to the VW Dealer.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: E-brake (Rear brakes) sticking? (SocoJoe)*

Sounds more like worn out brake pads tearing are tearing up the rotor. If the e-brake was indeed out of adjustment and not releasing all the way, it probably tore up your rear brake pads in no time. As a result, the now exposed metal backing of the brake pad(s) is probably tearing up the rotors when you brake.
If that is the case, I'm not sure if they would cover that under warranty, but its possible. If the e-brake is NOT out of adjustment and you just need new pads, you definitely wont be covered and you'll need a brake job.


----------



## Badassruben (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: E-brake (stratocaster)*

I had the same problem it turned out to be rust in the e brake cable tube that guides it under the car. It could also be worn out calipers. i suggest taking it to a brake shop that offers a free brake check and see what they say.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: E-brake (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_Sounds more like worn out brake pads tearing are tearing up the rotor. If the e-brake was indeed out of adjustment and not releasing all the way, it probably tore up your rear brake pads in no time. As a result, the now exposed metal backing of the brake pad(s) is probably tearing up the rotors when you brake.
If that is the case, I'm not sure if they would cover that under warranty, but its possible. If the e-brake is NOT out of adjustment and you just need new pads, you definitely wont be covered and you'll need a brake job. 

Worn out brake pads @ 15k miles? If they try to say it's not gonna be covered I will go b**** someone out at VWoA because this is bs.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: E-brake (SocoJoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocoJoe* »_
Worn out brake pads @ 15k miles? If they try to say it's not gonna be covered I will go b**** someone out at VWoA because this is bs.

If the e-brake isn't releasing all the way, it can easily fry your pads in 15k miles.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: E-brake (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_
If the e-brake isn't releasing all the way, it can easily fry your pads in 15k miles.

Had to put the spare on today cuz the tire wasn't holding air, the rotors and pads looked fine, at least on that one side. Hopefully they can patch the tire rather then me buying a new one gah. I have a appointment tomorrow so hopefully it's nothing major.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Update: Took it to the dealer today. Come to find out I was right and the left rear brake caliper is sticking. They have to overnight the parts and it's covered under warranty. For the time being I get stuck driving this slow POS.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (SocoJoe)*

Nice ride...







Gotta love those rental cars. I got stuck with a MK4 Jetta GL 2.0l for my last rental car. I love VWs, but when youre used to driving a chipped GLI around, it really sucks to get stuck with a slow automatic POS like a GL MK4.... I guess it could've been worse though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its good that you problem ended up being just the caliper sticking. I've seen several people toast brand new brake pads & rotors in no time at all because of an e-brake that wasn't releasing. And of course, the dealer wouldn't cover it just because they bought the car used.
Anyways, let us know how it all works out.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: (stratocaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stratocaster* »_Nice ride...







Gotta love those rental cars. I got stuck with a MK4 Jetta GL 2.0l for my last rental car. I love VWs, but when youre used to driving a chipped GLI around, it really sucks to get stuck with a slow automatic POS like a GL MK4.... I guess it could've been worse though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its good that you problem ended up being just the caliper sticking. I've seen several people toast brand new brake pads & rotors in no time at all because of an e-brake that wasn't releasing. And of course, the dealer wouldn't cover it just because they bought the car used.
Anyways, let us know how it all works out.









Left car at dealer on Wed. and got a call Thurs to come pick it up on Friday. Every thing seems to be fine now, no more brake squeeling when I am trying to stop which is nice cuz that can get annoying fast. All in all I am pleased and glad it is fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

